# Black self doe ready to pop



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a black self female who is ready to pop. She's favoring her nest and she is huge. It looks like she swallowed two golf balls. The buck she was bred to is an agouti self. So we shall see what comes out of this. I'll update with pictures once she gives birth.


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

Thar she blows! She is giving birth right now. I went in to feed and sure enough there were 3 pink jellybeans in her nest. I'm leaving her alone for the next day or two and I'll take a count then. I hope I didn't mess anything up by disturbing them.


----------

